# Valentine's Day



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Today I got out of bed to find that my darling wife had taped love poems by Pablo Nehruda, William Carlos Williams, and E E Cummings to the bathroom cistern, the kettle, and my computer screen... as the morning has gone on, I have found more love poems by Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Faiz Ahmed Faiz and Emily Dickinson in my shower, in the tea caddy and in the cutlery drawer. 

I'm also thinking about my father, Valentine Joseph Fitzgerald, who's funeral was on 14th February 2010.

It's all about love - happy Valentine's day, everyone.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep her . . !!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

How very sweet and romantic, you lucky guy you~ 

Viva Romance


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahhhhhh how CUTE! 

Wait, hasnt Valentines day gone?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Musical said:


> Today I got out of bed to find that my darling wife had taped love poems by Pablo Nehruda, William Carlos Williams, and E E Cummings to the bathroom cistern, the kettle, and my computer screen... as the morning has gone on, I have found more love poems by Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Faiz Ahmed Faiz and Emily Dickinson in my shower, in the tea caddy and in the cutlery drawer.
> 
> I'm also thinking about my father, Valentine Joseph Fitzgerald, who's funeral was on 14th February 2010.
> 
> It's all about love - happy Valentine's day, everyone.


 Agree - keep her...they dont make them all like that anymore. My wife and I agreed to do things differently this year and had a Valentine lunch just now. Cool idea. Have a nice romantic DVD brough back from home and so tonight it is good wine, good coffee and a chockie and, well, lets see how the night goes, he,he...


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Ahhhhhh how CUTE!
> 
> Wait, hasnt Valentines day gone?


No, it's the 14th February, all day (and night)!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Ohhh how sweet. 

I wondered what Pablo Neruda's poems sounded liked when they are translated into english. 
and this is what I found:





_I like for you to be still: it is as though you were absent,_

_and you hear me from far away and my voice does not touch you._

_It seems as though your eyes had flown away_

_and it seems that a kiss had sealed your mouth._



_As all things are filled with my soul_

_you emerge from the things, filled with my soul._

_You are like my soul, a butterfly of dream,_

_and you are like the word Melancholy._



_I like for you to be still, and you seem far away._

_It sounds as though you were lamenting, a butterfly cooing like a dove._

_And you hear me from far away, and my voice does not reach you:_

_Let me come to be still in your silence._



_And let me talk to you with your silence_

_that is bright as a lamp, simple as a ring._

_You are like the night, with its stillness and constellations._

_Your silence is that of a star, as remote and candid._



_I like for you to be still: it is as though you were absent,_

_distant and full of sorrow as though you had died._

_One word then, one smile, is enough._

_And I am happy, happy that it's not true_.

HAPPY VALENTINE"S Day everyone


----------

